# Transmission Fluid Change



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Has anyone done this yet on their Tiguan? Looking at trying to find specifics on the 8 speed Aisin automatic (North American spec), but there doesn't seem to be anything in the Tiguan (MQB) sub-forum, the Transmission sub-forum, or the Atlas sub-forum.

YouTube and Google searches don't turn up anything on these transmissions, either, though I have found the procedure for a Volvo and Toyota application of this transmission. Both have nuances that differ from each other, and I suspect the VW version would be no different, with its own quirks.

I am assuming the fluid is JWS3324, also known as Toyota WS (or VW G 055 540 A2?).

What is VW's code number for this transmission?

Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Safer to have someone that knows the process to the job.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

I was recently at the dealership getting my Haldex diff service done @ 60,000kms. I asked about the transmission and to my surprise, its a sealed unit. According to my dealership, there is no method to change the fluid........ever. Lets hope it lasts.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

VolksBerry said:


> I was recently at the dealership getting my Haldex diff service done @ 60,000kms. I asked about the transmission and to my surprise, its a sealed unit. According to my dealership, there is no method to change the fluid........ever. Lets hope it lasts.


That's interesting because I was under the impression that transmission fluid change is scheduled for 80,000 miles in VW's maintenance schedule.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sopey15 said:


> .....was under the impression that transmission fluid change is scheduled for 80,000 miles in VW's maintenance schedule.


What does your "impression" have to do with it? Why not just look it up on the schedule for your particular vehicle spec.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

VolksBerry said:


> I was recently at the dealership getting my Haldex diff service done @ 60,000kms. I asked about the transmission and to my surprise, its a sealed unit. According to my dealership, there is no method to change the fluid........ever. Lets hope it lasts.


The service manual states that the fluid is to be changed at 80,000 miles UNLESS *you are in Canada* (and then it is for life)!. Reference #:3702 55 XX

Why the heck would you not need to change it just because you are in Canada?!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

It is not a sealed unit....standard VW Dealer BS. The fluid and filter change is no different than any other transmission without an oldschool dipstick/filler tube.

Change the fluid and filter every 40,000 to 50,000 miles. Make sure you use the correct specific fluid made for this Aisin transmission, not some "Universal ATF".
The correct fluid is VW G055 540 A2, or Ravenol T-WS. You need 8 quarts and a filter.

The VW "model name" for this 8-speed transmission is "09P".


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

CC'ed said:


> It is not a sealed unit....standard VW Dealer BS. The fluid and filter change is no different than any other transmission without an oldschool dipstick/filler tube.
> 
> Change the fluid and filter every 40,000 to 50,000 miles. Make sure you use the correct specific fluid made for this Aisin transmission, not some "Universal ATF".
> The correct fluid is VW G055 540 A2, or Ravenol T-WS. You need 8 quarts and a filter.
> ...


Thanks, I figured WS fluid or G055 540 A2.

Since this post yesterday, I've found these:

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf

and in the Atlas sub-forum: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9274641-Transmission-Fluid-Filter-Change-Fluid-Capacity

This tranny seems to have no fill hole (I haven't been able to verify), and needs to be filled from the drain hole with a special adapter.

I'm at 50,000 km now. If these can actually make it to 50,000 miles (80,000km) before considering a change, then I may very well wait for a bit. Still want to find out all that's involved, and what supplies I will need.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

VolksBerry said:


> I was recently at the dealership getting my Haldex diff service done @ 60,000kms. I asked about the transmission and to my surprise, its a sealed unit. According to my dealership, there is no method to change the fluid........ever. Lets hope it lasts.


I was told the same by dealership three months ago when I went for full service in UK.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VolksBerry said:


> I was recently at the dealership getting my Haldex diff service done @ 60,000kms. I asked about the transmission and to my surprise, its a sealed unit. According to my dealership, there is no method to change the fluid........ever. Lets hope it lasts.


It sounds like you need to find a new dealership.


----------



## CT4000Q (Nov 24, 2014)

*fluid change on 6/8 speed Aisins*

the newer Aisin trannys (the TF80CS 6 speed is used by Volvo) don't have a dipstick but use a two plug drain similar to the DSG. you drop the inner plug then the outer to drain. Reinstall the plugs then fill via the side port using a measured amount. you then drop only the center port and the excess fluid drains out and you're at the correct level. Not sure about the VWs service method but Volvo stipulates the level is set with the transmission fluid at 55C (meaning you need a scan tool capable of reading the transmission's temp sensor) For models with the TF80s, Volvo also calls for fluid changes at 52.5K miles when used for towing - but that sounds like a good idea for all. Check Youtube for how to vids.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

CT4000Q said:


> the newer Aisin trannys (the TF80CS 6 speed is used by Volvo) don't have a dipstick but use a two plug drain similar to the DSG. you drop the inner plug then the outer to drain. Reinstall the plugs then fill via the side port using a measured amount. you then drop only the center port and the excess fluid drains out and you're at the correct level. Not sure about the VWs service method but Volvo stipulates the level is set with the transmission fluid at 55C (meaning you need a scan tool capable of reading the transmission's temp sensor) For models with the TF80s, Volvo also calls for fluid changes at 52.5K miles when used for towing - but that sounds like a good idea for all. Check Youtube for how to vids.


This sounds like the same process that I just completed on my wife's 2017 Passat non dsg transmission.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

*Dealer totally wrong!*



VolksBerry said:


> I was recently at the dealership getting my Haldex diff service done @ 60,000kms. I asked about the transmission and to my surprise, its a sealed unit. According to my dealership, there is no method to change the fluid........ever. Lets hope it lasts.


It is a disaster to not change fluid in Aisin transmission known as Tiptronic.
VW initially thought by putting expensive synthethic fluid, that it could be maintenance free.
But that turned out to be a disaster.
The problem is the differential gears create a large amount of fine metalic grit that has to be constantly washed out.
So now VW recommends using cheap Toyota ATF and change is ever 30,000 miles or every other year.

And it is not difficult.
But it depends on the system you have.
Some pans have separate drain plugs while some do not.
If you do not have a drain plug, then inside the full check plug at the bottom, you have to remover the over flow riser.
Careful because it is plastic, and you engage a scewdriver into a slot in its bottom.
Then to refil, you either squirt it up the over flow tube until it comes out the bottom, or you find the factory fill plug in the font of the tranmission, remove the breakaway cap, and fill it with a length of tubing until it comes out the bottom over flow plug hole.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

weebl said:


> Thanks, I figured WS fluid or G055 540 A2.
> 
> Since this post yesterday, I've found these:
> 
> ...




There is no special adapter, and is you fill it from below, all you need is a hand pump.
There are adapters available, but you don't really need them.
You just have to be able to squirt it in against gravity.
If the plug opening is very large, then you need something that squirts to the side.
But there is a factory filler port in the front of the tranny that is just capped off with plastic that can easily be broken open to remove.

This is what one looks like, but mine was more centered and less accessible.
I just clamped a 3/4" acrylic hose for easy top up and refill whenever needed.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

By the way, here is the fluid to get. About $6 a quart.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is another diagram of the font factory filler that you have to crack the cap off of in order to use.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is a diagram of both the factory fill plug and the bottom pressure fill method.








There is considereble variations possible.
For example, mine has the factory filler plug less than a half inch from the pan. 
Mine also have a tiny filler plug hole so it is easy to just push a flat filler up against it.
The larger plug like this is later, like 2010, and then you need a tube with hole to the side when you pump it up.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

kirk_augustin said:


> By the way, here is the fluid to get. About $6 a quart.


Excellent info, Kirk. Filling topside is definitely easier than forcing it in from the drain plug. 

If I were to stand at the front of the Tiguan and look under the hood, where would I be looking to find the fill port?

Lastly, with another make that I have great familiarity with being Toyota, I know that the T-IV fluid (JWS3309) was used until around 2007 or so, at least on their own cars, when the switch to WS fluid (JWS3324) was made. I believe the Aisin transmissions they supplied to other were a little slower to make the switch in terms of model year, but I thought they did that already. As far as I know, if a tranny requires one of these types, they can't use the other.

Are you sure the fluid is T-IV on these ones? I suppose it is possible, but it is now a very old spec, and I think it is just a Toyota update of the Dexron II and Dexron III specs.


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Is our 8 speed transmission same as the one in the Audi c7? It suggests to use the rowe at fluid.

Also, do we use 75w90 in the rear differential and oem haldex fluid in the haldex system?

https://youtu.be/k5PoAb3FkMY


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

TiguanMk2 said:


> Is our 8 speed transmission same as the one in the Audi c7? It suggests to use the rowe at fluid.
> 
> Also, do we use 75w90 in the rear differential and oem haldex fluid in the haldex system?
> 
> https://youtu.be/k5PoAb3FkMY


I don't know what's in the Audi C7. I do know that this 8 speed that's in our Tiguans is also in use in many other vehicles, across many makes. While the "core" of these are the same, there are variations in implementation from manufacturer to manufacturer, and even vehicle model to vehicle model.

I think the only definitive way to know the correct fluid is to get the VAG part number specific to your year and model. From there, you can determine what that part number is in terms of ATF spec. Whether that is WS/JWS3324 or T-IV/JWS3309, or something else. (The JWS33xx designation is a universal spec number, and is called many other things by auto makers using AW transmissions).

In warranty, I take the stance that it is critical to stick to spec, and not just "suitable for" or "recommended for." I also take the view that the other specs such as WS and T-IV that cross reference back to a VAG part number are the same spec.

Outside of warranty, I think you have more leeway, though I personally still stay with OEM spec, unless there is a shortcoming of that spec.

As for the Haldex system, I haven't even begun to look into it, but suspect there should be more readily available resources online than there are for this fairly new transmission.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

I've maintained many VWs with automatic transmissions. Mk IV GLI, Mk6 2.5, Alltrack with DSG, etc....is there a filter for this transmission? I have all the ErWin files for the Tiguan, including for the 8 speed auto, and it makes no mention of a filter.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Shawn O said:


> I've maintained many VWs with automatic transmissions. Mk IV GLI, Mk6 2.5, Alltrack with DSG, etc....is there a filter for this transmission? I have all the ErWin files for the Tiguan, including for the 8 speed auto, and it makes no mention of a filter.


Product Details | SimplePart (vw.com)
*09P325429*


kirk_augustin said:


> By the way, here is the fluid to get. About $6 a quart.


That's not the correct ATF. That's for the PQ35 Tiguan 6-speed automatic

This is the correct one from Aisin


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

weebl said:


> I don't know what's in the Audi C7. I do know that this 8 speed that's in our Tiguans is also in use in many other vehicles, across many makes. While the "core" of these are the same, there are variations in implementation from manufacturer to manufacturer, and even vehicle model to vehicle model.
> 
> I think the only definitive way to know the correct fluid is to get the VAG part number specific to your year and model. From there, you can determine what that part number is in terms of ATF spec. Whether that is WS/JWS3324 or T-IV/JWS3309, or something else. (The JWS33xx designation is a universal spec number, and is called many other things by auto makers using AW transmissions).
> 
> ...


JWS3309 = Toyota Type IV (6-speed tiptronic)
JWS3324 = Toyota World Standard (8-speed tiptronic)

Haldex has its own special fluid, Very few aftermarket options, aside from Febi bilstein and Ravenol.

The front and rear differential takes 75W gear oil (Fuchs Titan Sintofluid 75W FE). But you can use 75w-90, but you might take a hit in fuel economy.


----------

